# JB Losty State Line and Mohawk ginger ale



## Berkshire117 (Nov 21, 2015)

About a year ago my favorite antique/junk shop closed its doors to relocate across town.  Supposed to be closed for six weeks. After building codes/inspectors/appeals etc, they finally reopened today.  Picked up a couple nice pieces for my collection. J.B. losty brewery bottle from State Line Mass. A town in Berkshire county that no longer exists.





Also picked up this metal plate stamp from Mohawk beverages Pittsfield Mass


----------



## antlerman23 (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow, very cool ghost town bottle! Don't come accross those every day


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 21, 2015)

boudreau117 said:
			
		

> Supposed to be closed for six weeks. After building codes/inspectors/appeals etc, they finally reopened today.


That sounds about right. Wait, that's messed up. Maybe they should have stayed put?


----------



## Berkshire117 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sadly, they couldn't stay where they were. They were renting in a big old Mill that got sold and is on a multi year renovation program for artisan spaces.  

I have two other bottles from State Line, both wh losty. The jb losty one I got here is considerably harder to find. I've seen two before, one priced to me at 80, one at 100. I payed five bucks for this bottle, the stamp, and another art deco soda bottle from Pittsfield.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 22, 2015)

I did a quick search (only) and only saw a Patrick Losty there in 1871.


----------



## Berkshire117 (Nov 22, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I did a quick search (only) and only saw a Patrick Losty there in 1871.



I just did a little research too. Patrick had twins in 1858. I'm assuming one is JB...


----------

